# Need Help with Grub - Solved!



## RadFX (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok.. so apparently I didn't un-install Linux properly. I'm stuck with Grub rescue. If I type 'set' I get:

cmdpath=(hd0)
prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
root=hd0,msdos1


This is on my Acer W500 Tablet and Grub won't boot off anything. I actually removed my sdcard and ssd, reset the bios and Grub is still on my tablet. Which I don't understand. Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 23, 2015)

So you removed your Linux partition?

If so, then what happens is that the GRUB in the MBR fails to load the full boot loader from the no longer existing partition, and you end up in that rescue environment.

What is it you want to do?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 23, 2015)

If you are trying to roll back to windows-only environment, the best option is to run windows recovery from CD.
If you are using UEFI, look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304558/uninstalling-grub-from-uefi-laptop


----------



## RadFX (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok. I found out that I could re-install Linux Mint off the Flash drive so I did that. Then I found out I could install and use 'Boot-Repair' to fix Grub and the MBR. It wasn't until I did that, that I was able to boot Windows off my USB drive. Thanks!


----------

